# Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?



## linber (13. September 2012)

*Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier mal ein "kleines" Problem. Und zwar wurde bei meinen Firmennotebook das System mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt, da blieb nach einem Neustart der Bildschirm Schwarz und die Lüfter drehten Vollgas, nach einem weiteren Neustart kam die Meldung das der Bootsektor zerstört sei und die Start Repairatur durchgeführt werden soll. Da die mir noch nie geholfen hat, hab ich mir da auch keine großen hoffnungen gemacht das es klappt und so war es dann auch, mit Windowsmitteln kann ich die Platte nicht wiederherstellen. 

Ist es möglich die Platte als Externe platte zu entschlüsseln das ich wenigstens meine Daten Retten kann?

Wenn ich halt irgendwie Windows Starten könnte, würd ich sofort die Platte entschlüsseln, das geht ja mit der Software.

Windows 7 Pro 64bit
TrueCrypt 7.1a
SSD 128GB


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. September 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Kannst du sie auch nihct im Abgesicherten Modus starten und eine Systemwiederherstellung machen auf einen früheren Zeitpunkt ?


----------



## linber (13. September 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Mist das hab ich vergessen dazu zuschreiben, auf grund von Platzmangel hab ich die Systemwiederherstellung Abgeschalten und alle alten gelöscht. Und abgesicherter modus geht leider auch nicht.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. September 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Mit Testdisk den Boot Sector im Menü [Advanced] / [Boot] durch den Backup Boot Sector ersetzten.
(geht natürlich nur, wenn der noch in Ordnung ist)

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk


----------



## linber (13. September 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Hallo Inzersdorfer,

ich haba jetzt nur kurz mit hilfe vom Netten Google Übersetzer die Anleitung gelesen und da stand irgenwas mit Truecrypt wiederherstellen. Da werde ich mich morgen ein wenig Spielen. Danke für den Tipp! Hast du es selber schon mal gemacht?


----------



## linber (13. September 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*



linber schrieb:


> mit hilfe vom Netten Google Übersetzer die Anleitung gelesen


 
Jetzt is es besser wenn ich ins Bett geh glaub ich, die Seite gibts ja auch auf deutsch. Ich mach wirklich morgen weiter, wenn hoffentlich die Augen besser sehen.

Gute Nacht zusammen!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. September 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Du brauchst nicht mit dem google translator "herumzuspielen", das TestDisk Wiki bietet doch eine deutschsprachige Version.

Was wurde verschlüßelt? In einem Ordner, dann mittels TestDisk, oder die kompl. Partition/Platte, dann TestCrypt.

Bei Fragen zur Wiederherstellung von Truecrypt mittels TestCrypt ist der Entwickler von TestCrypt, Simpson474 der geeignete Ansprechpartner (im Computerbase Forum erreichbar).


----------



## linber (14. September 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Hallo Inzersdorfer,

danke für den Tipp!!!! Simpson474 konnte mir da sehr Helfen.

An Alle:

Lösung: Systemfestplatte an einem anderen PC anschliesen auf dem TrueCrypt installiert ist dann (Nicht wundern, ich hab mir die Deutsche Sprachdatei für Truecrypt Runtergeladen) Erst auf "Datenträger" Klicken und die Verschlüsselte Windowspartition auswählen, dann einen Laufwerksbuchstaben auswählen und unter "System" auf "Ohne Pre-Boot Authentfikation einbinden..." Klicken dann Passworteingabe und schon kann man seine Daten retten.


----------



## liquid_mt (19. November 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Nach einem Treiberupdate startet mein Win7 32 Bit nichtmehr. Um das System zu reparieren müsste ich die Systemverschlüsselung aufheben. Das Einbinden an einem anderen Pc ohne Pre-Boot funktioniert auch. Nur bekomme ich es nicht hin die Verschlüsselung aufzuheben. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## linber (26. November 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Hallo liquid_mt, 

das war auch mein Wunsch aber es klappte einfach nicht, daher war ich dann froh das ich meine Daten Retten konnte.

Gruß linber


----------



## Jimini (26. November 2012)

*AW: Mit Truecrypt verschlüsselte, zerstörte Windows7 Systempartition entschlüsseln, geht das?*

Vielleicht hilft da ja die Rescue Disk von TrueCrypt weiter?

MfG Jimini


----------

